# Printing photos



## kreekineez (Apr 9, 2021)

I am using Lightroom version 4.2 (cloud subscription) and previously have exported copies of selected photos onto my iMac desktop before printing them out. 
Is there any way of printing photos directly from Lightroom?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 9, 2021)

No, there isn’t.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 10, 2021)

kreekineez said:


> I am using Lightroom version 4.2 (cloud subscription) and previously have exported copies of selected photos onto my iMac desktop before printing them out.
> Is there any way of printing photos directly from Lightroom?


Yes, but you probably won't like it.  Lightroom Classic invokes the Print Module and creates a temporary file in working storage.  It is this file that gets sent to the printer.   This temporary file gets deleted automatically when you exit Lightroom Classic
In Lightroom on the Mac, you can export a file with all of your Lightroom adjustments built in.  You can print this derivative file using a photo printing app.   Lightroom Classic is at this point just another photo printing app.  Your printer probably came with a dedicated printing app.  There are other apps that bring photo quality images.  The Photos app that came with your MacOS, Photoshop, and one that I haven't tried Qimage One.  
After printing, you can delete the derivative file just as LrC would have done.


----------

